
Researchers improve white paints that keep buildings cool - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/623297059267706880/improved-white-paints-cooling-wall
======
nwah1
Is it safe for other drivers to use this kind of paint on your car?

------
ohgreatwtf
barium and teflon additives. suuure, that's TOTALLY what we want to do. It's
almost like bad science!

